# Gutes Strategie Spiel gesucht!



## Freeakyy (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich wende mich zum ersten mal an die PC-Games Community weil ich denke das ihr echt Ahnung habt : )
Ich suche ein Strategie Spiel mit Suchtfaktor. Es sollte die folgenden Kriterien erfüllen.

-WICHTIG---> Basen Bau ; undabdingbar für mich 
-sollte nicht ZU ALT sein..Grafik sollte zeitgemäß sein
-Sollte auf jeden Fall im LAN spielbar sein

Das waren auch schon meine Kriterien : )
Nun schreib ich mal was ich als alter Stratege schon gespielt habe.

Company of Heroes + Addons
Stronghold (alle Teile)
Warcraft 3 + Addon
Warhammer 40K Dawn of War
Anno (fast alle Teile)
Die Siedler ( Viele Teile)

So das wärs erstmal : ) danke euch schonmal, bye bye


----------



## Zocker15xD (14. Januar 2012)

Na, wie wärs denn mit Command&Conquer? Das kennst du bestimmt schon, oder?
Ich spiele ab und an C&C Generäle, aber die Grafik ist bei dem Spiel schon sehr veraltet.
Aber C&C Tiberian Twilight empfehle ich echt, moderne Grafik und cooles Spiel. 
Das neuste C&C ist aber nicht zu empfehlen, der Basenbau wird hier nämlich komplett ausgelassen.


----------



## Freeakyy (14. Januar 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Na, wie wärs denn mit Command&Conquer? Das kennst du bestimmt schon, oder?
> Ich spiele ab und an C&C Generäle, aber die Grafik ist bei dem Spiel schon sehr veraltet.
> Aber C&C Tiberian Twilight empfehle ich echt, moderne Grafik und cooles Spiel.
> Das neuste C&C ist aber nicht zu empfehlen, der Basenbau wird hier nämlich komplett ausgelassen.


 
Hallo Zocker15xD,

danke für die rasche Antwort aber ich denke du hast einen Denkfehler drin : - P
Das Tiberian Twillight ist der letzte Teil der Serie und somit der "schlechte" davon habe ich auch schon oft gehört.
Ich denke du meintest Tiberium Wars oder?

Danke : ) Bitte um weiter Vorschläge


----------



## Kreon (14. Januar 2012)

Freeakyy schrieb:


> Warcraft 3 + Addon


 
Dann ist Starcraft 2 quasi ein Muss!


----------



## Shorty484 (14. Januar 2012)

Er meint sicher Tiberium Wars . Alarmstufe Rot 3 wäre auch noch was.


----------



## Freeakyy (14. Januar 2012)

ja denke die beiden sind sehr gut für den Anfang zumal ich damals Alarmstufe Rot 2 + Yuris Rache geliebt habe.
Starcraft is ne miese Abzocke..kein Lan..und ne ständige Inet Verbindung..nee danke^^

Was haltet ihr von Rise of Legends?
Habe früher das Rise of Nations gespielt, das war auch super.

Habe gehört das neue Dawn of War II Retribution hat auch wieder LAN und Basenbau?

LG Freeakyy


----------



## Zocker15xD (15. Januar 2012)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Er meint sicher Tiberium Wars . Alarmstufe Rot 3 wäre auch noch was.


 
Jop, Namen vertauscht. Sorry. 
Ich meine natürlich Tiberian Wars. Gibts bei Steam für 15 Euro.


----------



## svd (15. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht gefallen dir auch "Supreme Commander " und dessen Stand-Alone Add-On "Forged Alliance".
Gibt's im Doppelpack für 10€.

"Supreme Commander 2" gibt es auch schon, spaltet die Liebhaber der ersten Spiele aber in zwei Lager, was Beliebtheit angeht.

"Act of War" müsste, als ein 2005er Spiel noch gut aussehen.


----------



## SophiaMcApple (16. Januar 2012)

Ich kann dir da nur Supreme Commander "Forged Allinance" empfehlen, meiner Meinung das mit Abstand beste RTS auf dem Markt.

Hohe Spieltiefe, super Spielsteuerung (muß jedoch erstmal erlernt werden, sie weicht ab von den herkömmliches Spielen), viele verschiedene Einheitentypen, sehr viele möglichkeiten den Gegener zu besiegen (auch nach 2 Jahren hat man noch nicht ausgelernt). Projektile werden einzeln berechnet (man kann geschoßen ausweichen), Karten von klein bis riesig usw.

Einziges Manko, es gibt leider nicht sonderlich viele Spieler, da es eine gewisse Einarbeitungszeit bedraf und aufgrund der Komplexitivität viele lieber zu den gewöhnlichen RTS Games zurück kehren.
Falls du davon gehört hast, es wäre ein sehr langwieriges Spiel was meist mehrere Stunden geht, ist das nicht ganz falsch, jedoch liegt da meisten am Unvermögen des Spielers, der nicht weißt wie man den Wirtschaftteil handhabt (Spiele können im 1vs1 schon nach 3-6 Minuten zuende sein).

Falls du interesse an diesem Spiel hast, schau dir mal die folgenden Links an:

Ich empfehle die Gold Version (alle Rassen spielbar,) / Amazonlink, da findest auch noch Rezensionen zum Spiel: 
Supreme Commander: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

Hier ein Review Video zum Supreme Commander (Nachspan nicht mehr Aktuell): 
Kanal von SyntaxsSammelsurium - YouTube

Inoffizielles Forum (sehr viele nützliche Infos):
Inside Supreme Commander Universe

Deutschsprachige Community, in der Supreme Commander "Forged Alliance" gespielt wird:
Untouchable E~Sports - Neuigkeiten


----------



## Rikkert (17. Januar 2012)

Dawn of War II ist genial, aber Basenbau kannste dir da auch abschminken. Rise of Legends ist gut, aber Rise of Nation war um Welten besser. Alarmstufe Rot 3 ist der totale Scheiss, ich habe alle Alarmstufe Teile geliebt aber der neue ist Bunt, kitschig und macht keinen Spaß, mir jedenfalls nicht.

Ich kann dir höchstens AOE III mit den Addons empfehlen. Das ist wirklich gut und ansonsten Tiberium Wars und die Addons, das war auch gut. Ansonsten gibts wenig gute, klassische RTS Spiele momentan


----------



## Tyranidis (17. Januar 2012)

Also, da du in der Sache wenig Einschränkungen machst, werde ich dir mal einiges Empfehlen, was wirklich gut ist...

... die Wahl triffst ja letzt endlich du 

1. Die komplette Total War-Reihe (wieso der Vorschlag noch nicht kam ist mir schleierhaft - oder ich bin blind  
2. Anomaly: Warzone Earth
3. Dawn of War + Add Ons (der zweite Teil hat keinen Basenbau mehr, der erste ist aber auch sehr gut und bietet Basenbau)
4. Civilization - ab Teil 3 muss jeder Stratege gespielt haben
5. Heroes of Might&Magic (bzw. Heroes VI) - wenn Fantsay was für dich ist
6. Darf es auch der Weltraum sein? Dann Sins of a Solar Empire oder die X-Reihe (allein mit X3 hat man mehrere Monate zu tun)
7. Codename: Panzers - Cold war
8. Men of War

+ alles andere, was bisher schon genannt wurde. Die Spiele oben kann ich dir aber alle empfehlen. Sind zwar nicht alles reine RTS Games, aber gehören alle in das Genre der Strategie (wonach du ja gefragt hast, hoffentlich  ).

Achso, noch ein absoluter Geheimtipp von mir: Guck dir mal Paraworld an -- wenn du was mit dem Setting anfangen kannst.


Gruß


----------



## -Rhodan- (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche wie Freeakyy ein RTS. Es solte aber noch häufig online gespielt werden. (Starcraft 2 hab ich schon) .


----------



## dwayne1988 (28. Januar 2012)

Hier mal einige Games:
Age of Empires 3 + Improved Mod
C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3 + The Red Alert Mod(bringt Alarmstufe rot zurück)
Empire Earth, gibt es in der Pyramde zu kaufen, enthalten sind alle 3 teile + erweiterung.
Civilization 4, gibt es in der Pyramide mit allen Addons sowie Civ Colonization zurück.
Civilization V


----------



## Mellsei (6. Februar 2012)

Wie wärs mit Company of Heroes ?? ^^


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (8. Februar 2012)

Mellsei schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Company of Heroes ?? ^^


 

Das hat er doch schon gespielt. 
Haegemonia spielt halt auch im Weltraum, hat aber meiner Ansicht nach noch immer die besten Explosionen von Raumschiffen 
Homeworld, wobei da gabs ja keinen Basenbau
Sonst wurde hier schon alles genannt.


----------



## Mellsei (10. Februar 2012)

Stimmt .. naja du hast ja hier schon eine ganze Auswahl .. wenn es nicht eins von denen ist ..dann wird es sehr schwer... 
Haegemonia kenne ich selbst nicht .. muss ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## sdgh (13. Februar 2012)

age of empires 1 & 2
age of mythology (titans)
und ufo enemy unknown


----------



## Mad9000 (13. Februar 2012)

Auf jeden fall C&C Generals aber ich denke mal das wird zu alt sein.
Ansonsten wirklich StarcraftII


----------



## GamerMaus (13. Februar 2012)

sdgh schrieb:


> age of empires 1 & 2
> age of mythology (titans)
> und ufo enemy unknown


 
haha UFO ist wirklich genial, wenn auch grafisch nicht mehr wirklich zeitgemäß ^^ war aber damals eines meiner liebsten spiele...

ansonsten ist Age of Empires wirklich empfehlenswert, haben wir früher auch tagelang im LAN gegeneinander gespielt...


----------



## Mellsei (16. Februar 2012)

Naja Age of Empire kann man eig. immer Spielen das ist immer zu empfehelen  
Falls du bessere Grafik haben möchtest  vllt Age of Emire 3 ?


----------



## Batze (17. Februar 2012)

Starcraft 2 hat keinen Lan Modus und ist immer noch viel zu teuer. Da solltest lieber bei Starcraft 1 bleiben. 

Ok, wegen dem Lan Modus, pech gehabt, hat fast gar kein Game mehr. Läuft fast alles übers Net.
Jedenfalls wenn du unbedingt Neuste Grafik haben willst.

Richtig schöner Basenbau, da gibt es eigentlich nur C&C.

Saug dir mal C&C Tiberium Sun. Ist mittlerweile Freeware. Alt, aber immer noch klasse.
Auch C&C Generals finde ich selbst klasse. Nicht die heutige Grafik, aber nicht schlecht und günstig zu kaufen.
Die gesammt AoE reihe ist immer noch Top. Wobei ich selbst AoE 3 nicht ganz so toll finde.

CIV passt hier übrigends wohl gar nicht rein.


----------



## Mellsei (17. Februar 2012)

Also falls dir Tiberium Sun gefallen sollte, dann Tiberium Wars doch erst recht 

Was du bei Star Craft natürlich machen kannst ist :
1. Das Spiel kaufen
2. Das Spiel instalieren
3. Merken: Ahhhhh das Spiel läuft auch ohne CD 
4. Das spiel zurückgeben mit der Begründung es geht nicht ..

Lustigerweise hat das geklappt .. kann auhc daran liegen das der Typ einfach nur dumm war um zu bemerken das die Hülle offen war aber kann auch sein das er neu ist ^^ .
Aber beim zweiten mal musste ich lachen xD ... das war einfach nur shclecht .. und Illegal war das auch auf keinem Fall .. xD


----------



## Batze (17. Februar 2012)

Lol, das Game zurückgeben mit der begründung , es geht nicht. Cool

Muss ich mir merken.


----------



## Mellsei (17. Februar 2012)

Es war wirklich so! .. der Mitarbeiter bot uns dann an ein neues Starcraft  uns zu nehmen .. wir natürlich ne danke .. aber zieh das nicht zweimal in einem Laden ab .. das wär unpraktich ..


----------



## Batze (17. Februar 2012)

Nun ja, also bei einem normalen Game , hm.

Aber bei SC2 wo du praktisch nur den Code brauchst.

Was war denn das für ein unfähiger Verkäufer in einem Laden / Bereich wo man Games verkauft.

Ob der da noch erbeitet.


----------



## Lexo81 (17. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob das so in deine Zielgruppe fällt,aber ich würde dir noch die X-Reihe empfehlen z.B. X3-Reunion oder X3-Terran Conflict.
Es geht vielleicht nicht um Basen Bau alla Age of Empires oder C&C aber du kannst Fabriken bauen,Handeln,Kämpfen,Forschen-ist für jeden Geschmack was dabei.
Die Spellforce-Reihe fand ich auch ganz gut-ist zwar auch nicht ganz das Genre aber ähnlich.


----------



## Mellsei (20. Februar 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Nun ja, also bei einem normalen Game , hm.
> 
> Aber bei SC2 wo du praktisch nur den Code brauchst.
> 
> ...


 
Naja die Verkäufer kennen sich oft mit den Spielen nicht aus .. hab ich zumindest das Gefühl das sie das nicht tun .. die schwafeln dann was vor sich hin und du denkst dir nur .. hmm..dumm ?! .. naja am besten ein eigenes Bild machen .. 

Das war im Saturn Berlin Steglitz  und nein ich glaube der arbeitet da nicht mehr ..vllt war das auch ein Azubi .. 

Bei SC 2 brauchst du nur den Code  eig. brauchst du in jedem Spiel nur noch den Code .. die ISO gibt es ja im Internet überall zu finden .. und NO-DVD´s ist ja auch keine große Sache ..


----------



## Smashhit (21. Februar 2012)

King Arthur ist ne Empfehlung von mir. Aber bitte Teil 1 der neue Teil 2 ist nicht so prickelnd...


----------



## rengaru (26. Februar 2012)

Mellsei schrieb:


> Also falls dir Tiberium Sun gefallen sollte, dann Tiberium Wars doch erst recht
> 
> Was du bei Star Craft natürlich machen kannst ist :
> 1. Das Spiel kaufen
> ...


 
Und auf solche Aktionen bist du auch noch stolz und prahlst damit im Internet? Super Typ.


----------



## arctus7 (26. Februar 2012)

Kann dir da 2 Spiele empfehlen die jetzt vielleicht noch nicht jeder kennt:

Praetorians und Battle Realms. Hat mir viel Spass berreitet sowie das übliche eben AoE etc. .
*
*


----------



## Batze (4. März 2012)

Battle Realms
Hatte das nicht diesen Asiatischen Flair?
Wenn es das ist was ich meine, jo das ist gut. Hat ne menge Spaß gemacht damals.


----------



## Hobgoblin (11. April 2012)

Mein Vorschlag wäre hier Command&Conquer Tiberium Alliances. Passt ausgezeichnet zu den Voraussetzungen und ist ein echt tolles Spiel.


----------



## SuuperKlaus (11. April 2012)

ich würde aufjedenjedenjedenfall schlacht um mittelerde 2 nehmen gibt auch eine erweiterung aufstieg des hexenkönigs die grafik sieht ganz gut
aus außer du zoomst ganz nah an die ran aber das spiel ist suupi könnte man die ganze zeit spielen spiele es auch sehr oft mit meinem kumpel
online geht aber glaub ich nichtmehr die onlineserver wurden von ea geschlossen aber lan geht natürlich  nochmal suupi spiel xD

PS:Wie ändert man das bild hier o_O


----------



## wingo80 (13. April 2012)

Ich fand Basen-Bau früher auch sehr wichtig, aber seitdem ich Dawn of War II spiele, finde ich es unnötig und langweilig. Vielleicht geht es Dir ja ähnlich. Manchmal gibt es auf Steam ein Wochenende, bei dem man Dawn of War II:Retribution gratis zocken kann.


----------



## Mellsei (13. April 2012)

Basen-Bau ist bei mir zum Beispiel das wichtigste, weshalb ich auch C&C 4 gar nicht ausstehen kann.. Das ist ja der Grundstein dafür das man strategisch rangeht .. aber der fehlt nun Komplett..


----------



## HomerS88 (29. April 2012)

Also ich greife auch immer mal wieder gerne noch zum guten alten Homeworld 1 und 2. Das ist ein super Strategiespiel mit Tiefgang meiner Meinung nach, auch wenn das Weltraum-Setting vielleicht nicht jedem Zusagt.

Schönen Sonntag,
HomerS88


----------



## MICHI123 (29. April 2012)

Auch wenns schon mehrmals genannt wurde, kann ich dir Command and Conquer Generals sehr empfehlen.
dabei lohnt sich aber auch auf jeden Fall das Addon Zero Hour. Dies bringt zu den 3 normalen Generälen nochmal jeweils 3 untergeneräle mit besonderen stärken und schwächen und viele neue Einheiten. Dann gitbs auch noch kostenlos im Web den Mod "Shockwave" der nochmal 3 Generäle reinbringt und noch einiges an neuen Einheiten und auch am Balancing noch dreht. Mach insgesamt im Multiplayer mega Spaß


----------



## Mellsei (30. April 2012)

bald kommt ja auch noch so ein Weltraum Strategie spiel raus .. irgendwas mit Pegasus .. das wird sicher auch noch was schickes


----------

